# BP Shipmates



## coffeeman62 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi - anybody out there sailed on the following BP boats:

Minab 1978-79
British Reliance 79-80
British Commerce 1980
British Hawthorn 1980-81
British Tenacity 1981
British Resolution 1981-82
British Kennet 1982

Just found this website and just seeing who's out there, i was Deck Cadet before sailing as third mate on the Kennet and then came home to find my P45 on the doorstep! - happy days.

Nigel A


----------



## James T Chalmers (Sep 11, 2016)

coffeeman62 said:


> Hi - anybody out there sailed on the following BP boats:
> 
> Minab 1978-79
> British Reliance 79-80
> ...


Things happen


----------

